# Medication



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone take Trazodone for sleep? I'm like to talk about it because it's been making me feel more unreal and dizzy. I'm going to ask my doctor about going off it.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, I take Trazodone for sleep too. I hate, hate, hate the way that it makes me feel, but it is the only sleep aid that sometimes helps me to sleep. I've gone 6 days (5 nights) before with no sleep, so I deal with the discomfort in order to prevent something like that from happening again.

The way I deal with it Is to take it right before I go to sleep (so I don't have to go anywhere), maybe make a turkey sandwich to eat with it, and then lie down in bed and focus on my breathing. If course, if you don't have the severe sleep problems that I have, and if other sleep aids work, then my all means, find something better.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been on it for 10 years and from what I've read they haven't done enough studies to show how it affects people long term. I've had falls because I feel like I almost see double the day after. It's really an old antidepressant but just happens to make people sleepy. They don't use it for depression anymore. It's cheap so they prescribe it. What worries me is like all antidepressants it stays in your system all the time. I just want to feel like I can think again. I know newer therapists can teach you better ways to get sleep. I had insomnia for over three years after my mother passed away. I was a mess. Even the Trazodone didn't do the job. I used to take 150 mg. a night 5 years ago. Now I'm down to 50 mg. and that's fine but I fell fuzzy and dizzy during the day.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took trazadone for insomnia. I thought it was garbage. BusPar is another fake drug, invented to avoid prescribing benzos. I had severe insomnia. I could list several meds that did not work (chloral hydrate, mirtazapine, Ambien). The only meds that did work were 100mg of amitriptyline, or 75mg of Seroquel. I tolerated both of those very well and the worked miracles for me.

I suggest you slap any doctor silly that wants to prescribe trazadone.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I told my doctor about how awful it makes you feel. I sleep but pay for it by being spaced out and dizzy the next day. It's very cheap or even free with insurance so they love to prescribe it. It's actually an old antidepressant which was a tricyclic but made people very sleepy. Its original purpose was not for sleep aid and it's not used any more for depression. How stupid is that? I take as few drugs as I can because man-made chemicals are known as "medication" are not a good thing to put in your body or especially your brain. I refuse to take any antipsychotic (Seroquel). I refused it. I have a friend with Bipolar disorder and according to the FDA, it's fine for treatment resistant depression. After just one year he developed tardive dyskinesia and can't hold things and shakes like someone with Parkinson's. If you're not psychotic don't take an antipsychotic like Seroquel. May I ask, are you psychotic or have episodes? because things are approved by the FDA proves nothing about their danger.


----------

